
Dashdash, platform to create apps with spreadsheet skills, nabs $8M led by Accel - ruimaranhao
https://techcrunch.com/2018/05/16/dashdash-a-platform-to-create-web-apps-using-only-spreadsheet-skills-nabs-8m-led-by-accel/
======
patife
if you want to join, you can get on the waiting list at dashdash.com

